# [SOLVED] PHP/Linux exec() htpasswd problem



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

I wasn't sure if I should post this under Linux or Web Design & Programming, it's kind of in between...

I am trying to use the htpasswd command using exec() in my PHP application on my Apache shared hosting account. When I try to do this I get the error:


```
htpasswd: command not found
```
Now, I'm certainly not a Linux guru, so I'm hoping the solution will be simple. There are two things I can think of that might be causing the problem:

1) I read that a standard user can't run this command. If this is the problem, how would I fix it? Would I have to change permissions or possibly use some sudo type thing to act as another user? Again, I'm not too familiar with the ins and outs of Linux.

2) I saw someone spell out the entire path to the htpasswd command: /usr/local/apache/current/bin/htpasswd
Might I have to do this? Could the path be different for my system?

I know my syntax is correct, as I can test it locally on my unix machine before trying it on the server and it always works. I think right now the specific line of code reads:

```
echo exec("htpasswd -b -n username password 2>&1");
```
but the command has assumed many different forms throughout the course of the day and none have worked.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: PHP/Linux exec() htpasswd problem*

Got it!

Guess #2 was correct.

/usr/local/apache/bin/htpasswd worked for me.


----------

